# A 'new car' with an 'old take'....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Saw this advertisied today and I can't help but think it looks gorgeous!

I always had a soft spot for the Gulf racing colours on "FMC 1" (Fords original 1966 MK1 GT40 press car), and I remember drooling over it at Goodwood FOS a few years back. How cool would this look parked up next to FMC 1 in a garage! Apparantly it's a 'Heritage Edition'. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stunning, simply stunning 8)


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

That's my car....or rather it will be after I win the euromillions.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

H


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's alright if you like that sort of thing...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Cometastic!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I can't help but think it looks gorgeous!


I think you're going through a funny phase. You almost bought a white GTi after all.

:wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

garyc said:


> It's alright if you like that sort of thing...


Even better when you banish the blue oval....

H


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I also drooled over the car at Goodwood took some nice photos. Dogs dangglers springs to mind :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > It's alright if you like that sort of thing...
> ...


Gulf at the FOS this year:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lovely I wonder if it is Clarksons old GT40 with a paint job


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


>


The car looks fantastic, but the wheels look $hite, too like those tacky venoms. Would look much better with a set of American Racing wheels IMHO.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A bit nicer than this GT.










Though I suppose you could argue it was in the Gulf war...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Kell said:


> A bit nicer than this GT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30" wheels


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jbell said:


> 30" wheels


Yup. Wouldn't like to have to buy tyres for them. Mainly because then I'd have to admit that it was my car.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I know a high percentage of 'Other Marques' don't visit the MK2 forum, and this is the only way I could think of getting the pics over here for everybody to see this abomination.

[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


































































Oh and one for jampott's R8 wankfodder collection...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am not sure but I could like that


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Christ, that scheme looks just awful on a TT. Makes the Mark II look even worse.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Even worse than that, my local Porsche dealer had a Gayman version of that on their forecourt at the weekend. I'd blocked it from my mind, but you've just bought back the bad memories.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

There's a Gulf Ford GT at my local Bentley dealer (along with the Mercialago and Spyker they've had for a few months).


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I do actually like the wheels on it (albeit not in orange!) but the paint job is f-ing awful!

The owner wants shooting!


----------

